# Freshly cut wild cherry and apple wood



## danuk (Jan 28, 2017)

Cut up some fresh wild cherry and apple wood today. What's the best way of drying this so that I can use it for smoking?

Is it just a case of cutting up into small chunks and leave somewhere inside for a few months to dry?

Appreciate any advice!
Thanks
Dan













IMG_0243.JPG



__ danuk
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## slipaway (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, cut it into the size chunks you will use and let it sit outside for a few months (minimum). Keeping it covered and dry will help.

If you can't leave it outside I would recommend the garage.... Keep the creepy crawlers out of the house.

I trim a branch or two every year form my apple tree and have had to use some that year. Gave off more white smoke than I was used to.......
Good luck


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 28, 2017)

You can use the apple wood right now since you are cutting up into chunks. I have used unseasoned apple chunks many times with good results.

Cherry I usually chunk up into the size pieces that I like to use and let season 4-8 weeks. YMMV.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 28, 2017)

You should have some very good chunks there as the sap was down when you harvested it. It will be cleaner burning.

T


----------

